# Hallo!! Brauche mal ein paar Tipps von den Profis



## sedan (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 

Ich bin gerade dabei ein neues Design für meine Homepage zu erstellen, nur hänge ich schon am Header fest irgendwie habe ich keine Ideen. Es handelt sich bei meiner Seite um eine Online-Fachhandel für Druckluftwerkzeuge http://www.airtool-profi.de 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich den Link so rein setzen darf, sollte es nicht erlaubt sein dann sorry an den Admin.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch einen Tip geben was man für einen Header machen könnte.
Wie gesagt das jetzige Design soll komplett überarbeitet werden und ich wollte eigentlich mit metallischen Schriften Arbeiten.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus. Mfg sedan


----------



## shadowmonkz (30. November 2007)

wäre natürlich toll wenn der Text "Airtool Profi" aus der Airbrushpistole "gesprüht" wird, mit einem Verlauf ins metallische


----------

